# "Sufficient income"



## Rexall (May 12, 2014)

Hi All,

My partner (who is and who speaks Greek) and I are considering retiring to Corfu where the (nice) mother-in-law lives. This might be good for her and good for us. 

My question is, I can find little information regarding the income requirement for pensioners. We have plenty of cash in the bank, but as far as I can tell the rules say we must have:

"sufficient income (from any source) to live without needing income support"

I *assume* (always treacherous) this means cash is income-equivalent, but I would like to know if any of you have been through the vetting process and can advise.

Somewhere (a page on Rhodes I believe) someone said the number is EU330. ???
What could this mean? Per month income? Cash in the bank? [!] It all seems rather vague. At today's interest rates, no-one I know makes EU330 per month from investments, and my USA pension does not kick-in for 2 years.

Any experience or insight most appreciated.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Rexall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My partner (who is and who speaks Greek) and I are considering retiring to Corfu where the (nice) mother-in-law lives. This might be good for her and good for us.
> 
> ...


If your partner is Greek why would she need vetting,she can live here on what ever income she likes,I dont know if you are British or Canadian,Being Canadian might pose problems for your right to reside here.There is no income support here,the government is only now thinking to give the long term unemployed some benefits to live on and remember you will require health care cover.


----------



## Rexall (May 12, 2014)

concertina said:


> If your partner is Greek why would she need vetting,she can live here on what ever income she likes,I dont know if you are British or Canadian,Being Canadian might pose problems for your right to reside here.There is no income support here,the government is only now thinking to give the long term unemployed some benefits to live on and remember you will require health care cover.


Hmm. Good point concertine. She is Greek, but has only a UK passport (dual citizen), so I was thinking I (Canadian) would have to enter as the non-EU family of an EU person.... and hence the need to show 'sufficient income'. 

Perhaps is would all be easier if she obtained a Greek passport again? Then I would be the non-EU spouse of a Greek. I'm going to look into that. Thank-you for jogging my tired brain!


----------



## Rexall (May 12, 2014)

Rexall said:


> Hmm. Good point concertine. She is Greek, but has only a UK passport (dual citizen), so I was thinking I (Canadian) would have to enter as the non-EU family of an EU person.... and hence the need to show 'sufficient income'.
> 
> Perhaps is would all be easier if she obtained a Greek passport again? Then I would be the non-EU spouse of a Greek. I'm going to look into that. Thank-you for jogging my tired brain!


Well, to reply to my own thread... the link at europa.eu under ->Workers and Pensioners->My Spouse->Abroad more than 3 months says:
" your non-EU spouse ... can also live there with you if you have ... sufficient income to live without needing income support"

So still no definition as to whether it is regular income or cash-in-the-bank.
Mystery!

Does anyone have any idea what they mean by 'income' ?

Thanks if you do!


----------



## BarbAt777 (May 13, 2014)

From what I've read, cash in the bank is just as good. They don't care whether it's an income or you have it in a bank account where you can draw it from.


----------



## Rexall (May 12, 2014)

Thanks BarbAt...


----------

